
Nvidia is push ARM CPUs into supercomputing - myrandomcomment
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/nvidia-pushes-arm-supercomputing/
======
myrandomcomment
It will be very interesting to see how massively parallel thing can go with
custom ARM cores based on the idea of low power and 1000s per chip.

